# Deus est omnia



## Veridican

I am trying to create a proper Latin title for a concept that God is everything. I mean it in the sense that God is monistic in nature, or that all things are only one thing and that thing is God.

These seem to be the best ones I've come up with on my own:

Deus est panton
Deus est omnia
Deus omnia est

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Agró

Veridican said:


> Deus est panton
> Deus est omnia
> Deus omnia est



_panton _is Greek (plural genitive) for 'all/everything' (so, 'of all things').

Both 'Deus est omnia' and 'Deus omnia est' mean the same ('God is everything').


----------



## Veridican

Thank you very much, Agro. 

In your opinion, what form would be best, _omnia est_ or _est omnia_, or is there simply no difference?

And, I guess I should ask: I consider the term, _Esse Christus_ to mean, "Be Christ." in the sense of a command, or "to be Christ" as in the sense of a goal. I was told by two Catholic priests that this would be the proper term, but though I'm sure they were well versed in Latin, I'm not sure they were experts on the language. What is your opinion on the English translation of _Esse Christus_?


----------



## Agró

Veridican said:


> Thank you very much, Agro.
> 
> In your opinion, what form would be best, _omnia est_ or _est omnia_, or is there simply no difference?
> 
> And, I guess I should ask: I consider the term, _Esse Christus_ to mean, "Be Christ." in the sense of a command, or "to be Christ" as in the sense of a goal. I was told by two Catholic priests that this would be the proper term, but though I'm sure they were well versed in Latin, I'm not sure they were experts on the language. What is your opinion on the English translation of _Esse Christus_?



Personally, I prefer 'Omnia est Deus', for no particular reason - as I said, any combination of those three elements work.

_Esse Christus_ is *not* a command (therefore it can't mean _Be Christ_). It is a present infinitive, so it means _To be Christ/Being Christ_ depending on how you will be using it in English.


----------



## relativamente

I dont think those sentences Deus est omnia nor omnia Deus est are good Latin.In any case omnia being plural would be omnia sunt Deus.
You can better say Deus and omnia eadem res sunt.
Even better use the phrase popularised by the phamous philosopher Baruch Spinoza, "Deus sive Substantia sive Natura"


----------



## Veridican

Agró said:


> Personally, I prefer 'Omnia est Deus', for no particular reason - as I said, any combination of those three elements work.
> 
> _Esse Christus_ is *not* a command (therefore it can't mean _Be Christ_). It is a present infinitive, so it means _To be Christ/Being Christ_ depending on how you will be using it in English.


 
Thanks again, Agro. And I'm okay with "To be Christ" or "Being Christ." Given the context, that works fine, so I'll stick with _Esse Christus_. In fact, as a title, it works better as you've translated it than as a command, which in any case, as you've pointed out, it is not.

I agree with your opinion of _Omina est Deus_, at least in that it has a better ring to it when it is spoken, which again, as a title, works better.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Veridican

relativamente said:


> I dont think those sentences Deus est omnia nor omnia Deus est are good Latin.In any case omnia being plural would be omnia sunt Deus.


 
Well, it's a title not really a sentance. And I expect it will be translated, when it is, more by philosophical or religious students rather than language experts such as yourself. So, I want it to have a clear simple meaning, to be short, and to have some concrete English words associated with it. Omina may be plural in actuality, but it translates everywhere I've seen it translated as "Everything," even in here by Agro.

And even though this isn't a good reason from a purely linguistic perspective, it has a nice ring to it; it's easy to remember.




> You can better say Deus and omnia eadem res sunt.
> Even better use the phrase popularised by the phamous philosopher Baruch Spinoza, "Deus sive Substantia sive Natura"


 
Yes, and that's exactly what I mean. Or at least it is if I'm translating the phrase correctly when I say that God is the substance of nature. But as a Latin phrase which will serve as a title to a religious idea, it's too long and complicated, and it belongs to Spinoza. 

Thanks a lot for you input, Relativamente.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

relativamente said:


> I dont think those sentences Deus est omnia nor omnia Deus est are good Latin.In any case omnia being plural would be omnia sunt Deus.
> You can better say Deus and omnia eadem res sunt.


Well, there is Abelard (and more recently Azam Ali), in O quanta qualia: 'cum erit omnia Deus in omnibus'.


----------



## ampurdan

Stoicorum_simia said:


> Well, there is Abelard (and more recently Azam Ali), in O quanta qualia: 'cum erit omnia Deus in omnibus'.



And Paul of Tarsus: "ut sit Deus omnia in omnibus" (Vulgate Bible, 1 Corinthians 15:28).


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Ah yes of course, that is the original.


----------

